# 2002+ Body kits ?



## jcme262 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm doing some research for a gal at work who recently had some front end damage to her car and she asked if I could help her try to locate some body kits. Other than searches and the sticky on aftermarket kits there just doesn't seem to be much of a choice out there. Anybody have links on more kits?

Thanks

JC


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

here is a thread form another forum i belong to:
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151595


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Check www.**************.com.


----------

